# Cruising on Masteron



## dawun (Oct 30, 2012)

What do you think Cruising and Blast on Masteron, and how long can be used, for example 6-7months?


----------



## camthman (Oct 30, 2012)

Why not use test...  Its the main active sex hormone in the male body..


----------



## dawun (Oct 30, 2012)

The alongside test yeah


----------



## the_predator (Oct 31, 2012)

IMO I would just go along with test for cruising. Now if you want to throw masteron in the mix for a blast with test and what ever else?...might be a better option.


----------



## camthman (Oct 31, 2012)

^^ My thoughts too.  The idea of a cruise is just low dose of test so you dont have to do PCT.  Stick with 200mg test e/c EW.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 31, 2012)

yup, test for cruising


----------



## dawun (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok people thanks ! Today  I started the cruise 250mg Test E ew, that is because i was asking, I'll cruising for 4-5 weeks and start blast in decembar.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 31, 2012)

I've cruised on deca before, like 200mg test n 100mg deca. Worked well!


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 31, 2012)

id say test 150 masteron 100


no more than 250mg a week IMO but yes you can cruise on masteron


----------



## dawun (Oct 31, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I've cruised on deca before, like 200mg test n 100mg deca. Worked well!
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



How long you cruised on 100mg deca and blast deca?


----------



## dawun (Oct 31, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> id say test 150 masteron 100
> 
> 
> no more than 250mg a week IMO but yes you can cruise on masteron



The ampules 1ml/250mg pharmgrade. Yea Eq and Mast.p/e, and blast.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 31, 2012)

My cruise before my current cycle was 200 test 150 mast and I liked it a lot.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 1, 2012)

dawun said:


> How long you cruised on 100mg deca and blast deca?



For life 



Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## malk (Nov 1, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I've cruised on deca before, like 200mg test n 100mg deca. Worked well!
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



yes this...i cruised on 1g of test and 1g tren...worked awesome


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 1, 2012)

I like an EQ cruise to help me eat more to keep my gains. 300 t 300 eq


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 1, 2012)

how much you cruise at should be based on what your blood levels stabalize at. just my opinion


----------



## dawun (Nov 1, 2012)

malk said:


> yes this...i cruised on 1g of test and 1g tren...worked awesome



Aaaha


----------



## Powderguns (Nov 1, 2012)

Test + masteron for cruise.. best imo..


----------



## dawun (Nov 2, 2012)

Masteron is an androgen,but how long can be to use 5-6months is ok, or can be all year long?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 2, 2012)

dawun said:


> Masteron is an androgen,but how long can be to use 5-6months is ok, or can be all year long?




id be confident that 100mg/week of both test and masteron could be run year round as trt


----------



## Glycomann (Nov 3, 2012)

I like 200 test and 100 mast.  Mast acts like a mild AI too.  It helps sex drive as well. I also like it in a cycle with test and tren or a Test Masteron base and then add Anavar or winstrol. At igher doses it's a volumizer and hardener.  Good all around compound.


----------



## ESTEBEVERDE (Sep 27, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> id say test 150 masteron 100
> 
> 
> no more than 250mg a week IMO but yes you can cruise on masteron



So 250mg total for both compounds? 

I was thinking of doing 50mg Test P and 50mg Mast P ED. 

Not reaaaly a cruise but not reaaaly cycle is it??? lol


----------



## SlappyTX (Sep 27, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> id be confident that 100mg/week of both test and masteron could be run year round as trt



a good friend of mine cruses 150mg test c, 400mg mast e year round and swears by it. but he is bald, so hair loss isn't a concern.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 27, 2013)

I would. as long as you don't cruise on a bunch of gear for years on end. I'm gunna cruise on moderate test/tren between the bulker I'm on and the cutter I do in feb. usually it's just 250 test which is blah


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah I'm calling it bridging 300mg test 200mg deca...will just ramp up doses in a few weeks.

Gears!


----------



## jadean (Sep 27, 2013)

Just coming off my cruise with test and mast. Much more fun than just test.


----------



## Christsean (Sep 27, 2013)

I wonder if he is still cruising.... 2012??


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 30, 2013)

fuck cruising blast all year long.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 30, 2013)

This^

also, blast while blasting or negged


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't see a point in cruising I blast all year long also. I get better results from this and it works better for me. I don't see a point in this at all. I really enjoy blasting. Usually stick to test e or dec sometimes sustanol too. These are the main things for me.


----------



## jadean (Sep 30, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> I don't see a point in cruising I blast all year long also. I get better results from this and it works better for me. I don't see a point in this at all. I really enjoy blasting. Usually stick to test e or dec sometimes sustanol too. These are the main things for me.


Interested in your blast / blast protocol, as well as pics


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 1, 2013)

Not dying is the point but repped!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 1, 2013)

jadean said:


> Interested in your blast / blast protocol, as well as pics



+1..... I'm expecting numbers in grams  ... And ?ber jerkedness ... otherwise negged


----------



## jrock00123 (Oct 1, 2013)

How long do you guy typically blast?  How many times per year?  Now that I'm on TRT, I will likely do some sort of blast/cruise schedule.  Just looking for feedback on what others are doing.  

Stats: 42 yo, 6 ft, 185lb, 11-12% bf, 10 years training, too many oral cycles to count, trt for the last 3 years.

Last cycle was about three months ago.  Used a low dose of superdrol (only 10mg) for four weeks with the new trenbolone prohormone.  Bloodwork came back with an hld of 5 .. scary sh!t.  I'm done with orals for a while.


----------



## malk (Oct 5, 2013)

blast on slin..cruise on slin.


----------



## Christsean (Oct 5, 2013)

I keep saying I'm going to cruise but I end up adding more to my blast. Oy vey!


----------



## Vision (Oct 5, 2013)

Christsean said:


> I keep saying I'm going to cruise but I end up adding more to my blast. Oy vey!



Aint that the truth.. I hear cruising aint to bad though.. lol


----------



## Christsean (Oct 5, 2013)

Vision said:


> Aint that the truth.. I hear cruising aint to bad though.. lol



How can I with all that free gear I won from Sciroxx!!!


----------



## Vision (Oct 5, 2013)

Christsean said:


> How can I with all that free gear I won from Sciroxx!!!


Now will you look at that reply people, Jesus fucking Christ that's the best excuse I ever heard... ( I said this in my Tony Soprano voice )


----------

